# Cleaning out a 275 gallon tote?



## ga_game_hunter (Sep 17, 2009)

I just picked up a 275 gallon tote that previously contained a non-toxic dye.  I'm hoping to be able to clean this out good enough to use it at the hunting camp to hold our water in.  This will only be used for washing hands, dishes, showers, septic, etc.  

My question is what do you think the best way to wash this out would be?  I was thinking a pressure washer but there isn't much room to move around in the narrow opening on top.  Anyone previously done this or have any suggestions both on how and what to use to clean it with?

Thanks!


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd say steam cleaning it....might have dye coming out for a while, but steam cleaning is probably the best.  Maybe with something like dawn dish detergent along with the steam...either that or chlorine and hot water...just make sure you get the chlorine out.


----------



## MURFF (Sep 17, 2009)

Clorox, Clorox, Clorox, and a little more Clorox. (heavy duty Clorox). Chemicals can leach into the plastic.


----------



## CAL (Sep 17, 2009)

We use amonia to neutralize chemicals and clean the containers.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 17, 2009)

CAL said:


> We use amonia to neutralize chemicals and clean the containers.



That would be my guess too. Ammonia is used to neutralize chemicals in ag applicator tanks.

Put in enough water to cover the bottom completely. Add a couple 28 oz bottles of household ammonia cleaner.  Seal container and roll it around. Allow each side of the contaner to rest at the bottom for a few minutes. 

Unless I had thorough knowlege of the dye I would also research the previous contents of the tank.
Non-toxic does not neccessarily mean non-harmful.

You don't want to get back from camp with any body parts that have changed color.


----------



## Laman (Sep 17, 2009)

I am in the chemical business and use hundreds of totes a year.  Don't use chlorine, its a disinfectant not a cleanser/neutralizer.  Ammonia, high strength, is a common material used but the best advice is to find out exactly what was in that tote, contact the manufacturer and get their info. on neutralizing.  

Jimbo4116 is right, non-toxic does not mean that residual chemical is not harmful.  Play it safe someone will take a drink of that water sooner or later, count on it.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 17, 2009)

Do not steam it! These totes are made of polyurethane or peta. The max temp is 180f.

I would flush it several times with warm water and dishwashing liquid. The structure of these plastics will not hold much of the residual chemicals.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 17, 2009)

What are you filling it with?Rain water or are you filling it with water from home/city, well? The more gallons you run through the better.


----------



## Mackey (Sep 18, 2009)

If you can find out what was in it like Laman said, then you can Google the MSDS (material safty data sheet) that will actually give you more info than you ever thought you could find. That will assist you in cleaning it propperly.


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the info.  I'll see about finding out what exactly was in it, it might even be listed on the side of the tote.  All I was told yesterday was that it was natural based dye that was non toxic.  I didn't have time to fool around with it last night, but I think today I'll pick up some ammonia and start there.

I'll probably have to use city water to wash it out unless I can rig something up and get some rain water in there.  Thanks again for the help.


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I tried soaking the sides with ammonia but there is some heavy dye residue on the sides that is not coming off.  If I had a more powerful pressure washer I might be able to get it somewhat clean, but there would still be areas I couldn't reach.  I think I'm going to have to give up on my initial idea and either get rid of the tote or use it to collect rain water.  If anyone has any other ideas I'd love to hear them.


----------

